# New student work permit regulation



## ehsan310 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I would like to know if anyone here have any information about student work permit which newly released in Turkey official newspaper ?


resmigazete.gov.tr/eskiler/2013/04/20130411-2.htm

Öğrencilerin çalışma hakkı
MADDE 41 – (1) Türkiye’de öğrenim gören ön lisans, lisans, yüksek lisans ve doktora öğrencileri, çalışma izni almak kaydıyla çalışabilirler. Ancak, ön lisans ve lisans öğrencileri için çalışma hakkı, ilk yıldan sonra başlar ve haftada yirmi dört saatten fazla olamaz.
(2) Ön lisans ve lisans öğrencilerinin çalışma hakkına ilişkin usul ve esaslar, Göç Politikaları Kurulunca belirlenecek esaslar çerçevesinde Bakanlık ile Çalışma ve Sosyal Güvenlik Bakanlığı tarafından müştereken düzenlenir.

Do anyone applied for work permit based on his student resident permit ?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

What sort of work do you have in mind?

It basically says that you cant work full time as a student.


----------



## ehsan310 (Jun 20, 2012)

Actually i am computer engineering student in Istanbul,
I have strong knowledge of programming and system administration as i have worked in this field many years.

Its very bad for me as i cant work in Turkey, this new rules give permission to bachelor student to work 24 hours a week which is very good for me if i can find part time job and can obtain student work permit.


----------



## fashiondesign_guru (Apr 27, 2013)

ehsan310 said:


> Actually i am computer engineering student in Istanbul,
> I have strong knowledge of programming and system administration as i have worked in this field many years.
> 
> Its very bad for me as i cant work in Turkey, this new rules give permission to bachelor student to work 24 hours a week which is very good for me if i can find part time job and can obtain student work permit.


It says you can get a work permit to work 24 hours a week after the first year..


----------

